# Ferry saving?



## henede (Nov 18, 2009)

Just a little info which might be of use to someone.

Have been using Nutt Travel for over 10yrs now to book from Larne to Cairnryan and have found them to be very competitive.

Not sure if they are cheaper for any other crossing but their quote for this year in July is a saving of £69 on the price on P and O's web site. 8O 

You have to book by phone but they take credit cards and give you a ref. no. immediately.

Phone no 028 7035 1199.

Might be worth a try?!

Oh dear, just realized I put this on the pets forum.  
Any idea how to change it?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

henede said:


> Just a little info which might be of use to someone.
> 
> Have been using Nutt Travel for over 10yrs now to book from Larne to Cairnryan and have found them to be very competitive.
> 
> ...


Try copying the text and pasting it into a new post on the right forum and than deleting the original post in the wrong forum.


----------



## henede (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh dear, just realized I put this on the pets forum.  
Any idea how to change it?[/quote]

Try copying the text and pasting it into a new post on the right forum and than deleting the original post in the wrong forum.[/quote]

put it on the right forum.

Now how do I delete the original wrong one/


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

henede said:


> > Oh dear, just realized I put this on the pets forum.
> > Any idea how to change it?
> 
> 
> ...


Just realised you probably can't now that I've posted a reply 

Just leave it and hopefully nobody else will bother posting replies.

But given that this is MHF this thread could be up to 10 pages or more by tomorrow :roll:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

